# 1745 tubes



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Did anyone on here ever say they have hunted with 1745's?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I have only shot rabbits with 17-45 and 3/8" lead. Works very well in a four strand rig. Eight strands is too much for me to shoot with. However, I really like eight strand 20-40 rigging the best for rabbits and 3/8" lead.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

They work just Fine / 2040 will do it too


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

1745 tubes are fast. Just remember to make them short and stretch them to the max ... then they will be fast.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I use 20/40 with 8 strands with 11mm balls on rabbits andd 20/40 with 4 strands and 8mm on game birds, I have used the 17/45 but like the other better, jeff

both set ups.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the 17-45 and even though I dont hunt I think it would work. I've tryed the 18-42 it hits hard as well and the 25-50 is a real power house but it has a heavy draw.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in hearing more about the hunting capabilities of the Chinese Tubes as well....

What ammo is best for hunting with what configuration?

Which configuration is the most powerful with the least draw weight?

Plus anything else anyone with experience would like to elaborate on....

I'm just a little curious as I've been liking 1842's in single bands for plinking and they achieve blistering speeds....so why not aspire for further use?

Cheers -John

p.s. Thank you Jeff for what you have already told us, always good to hear from you on this kind of stuff. You have my respect for your skill with a slingshot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I'd be interested in hearing more about the hunting capabilities of the Chinese Tubes as well....
> 
> What ammo is best for hunting with what configuration?
> 
> ...


Here is my take on all elastics, I dont go for all the technical stuff, if it stretches i,ll try it, i dont have any fps machines, if i find some elastic i put it on a slingshot get a full tin of baked beans and if a 11mm steel ball go,s through it at 15 yards it will kill a rabbit ha ha, but i have to say i like to shoot the chinese tubes, 
the best band set ive ever shot on game birds is Dans (ZDP) fast bands, i got a set of him months ago and they are still going strong, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have used the 17-45 in 4 strand for birds but i would not recommend for hunting squirrel


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

I use 1745 4 strand tubes with .44 cal lead (11mm) I am confident it will drop a rabbit very effectively with a head shot. I am with shot in the foot on the scientific side of things and the baked bean tin is a good tester to gauge how powerful things are. I like to use insulation foam that is about inch and a half thick... if the shot punches a hole through it then Im happy to take it out hunting....

Wish I had a picture to show you a bagged rabbit but the stars haven't quite aligned properly for that connection yet... soon soon

I feel that since really high power "figures" have come about from people measuring there shots on chrony's and the like then it is assumed that the most powerful bandsets are what's needed to hunt efficiently. Personally I feel that if you are super accurate with a preferred bandset and you are using heavy enough ammo AND it can pass the baked bean can test as mentioned by shot in the foot or equivalent, then a shot to a rabbit's skull is going to be fatal.... just my opinion though. I found it so confusing with all the bands, tubes and the like... It wasn't till I tried some thera gold cuts and chinese tubes that I realised power isn't everything for me... I can place the most accurate shots with 1745 4 strand tubing and still deliver a heavy hit! I use the same bands for target and hunting.

I say keep up with the 1745... I love the stuff, so much so I have 20 metres of it







Got some pics of a bean can I killed from 18 feet away with 4 strand 1745, and .44 cal lead didn't go all the way through but left a fine dent the other side of the can! Im happy to hunt with these tubes!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

ChrisMan said:


> I use 1745 4 strand tubes with .44 cal lead (11mm) I am confident it will drop a rabbit very effectively with a head shot. I am with shot in the foot on the scientific side of things and the baked bean tin is a good tester to gauge how powerful things are. I like to use insulation foam that is about inch and a half thick... if the shot punches a hole through it then Im happy to take it out hunting....Wish I had a picture to show you a bagged rabbit but the stars haven't quite aligned properly for that connection yet... soon soonI feel that since really high power "figures" have come about from people measuring there shots on chrony's and the like then it is assumed that the most powerful bandsets are what's needed to hunt efficiently. Personally I feel that if you are super accurate with a preferred bandset and you are using heavy enough ammo AND it can pass the baked bean can test as mentioned by shot in the foot or equivalent, then a shot to a rabbit's skull is going to be fatal.... just my opinion though. I found it so confusing with all the bands, tubes and the like... It wasn't till I tried some thera gold cuts and chinese tubes that I realised power isn't everything for me... I can place the most accurate shots with 1745 4 strand tubing and still deliver a heavy hit! I use the same bands for target and hunting.I say keep up with the 1745... I love the stuff, so much so I have 20 metres of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would have to agree I only use 1745* 4 strand tubing mainly for target shooting using 9.5mm steel I have taken pigeons with these and smashed many baked bean cans which are very thick as tins go,with this set up I would say this has the capability to take rabbits and pheasant also.I do make a six strand setup as some buyers like more power but personally I dont find it necessary I do also find these dankung tubes more accurate than flatband as the tubes are much shorter than flatband lessens the risk of shooting off line,I get this theory from my days of playing snooker many players make the mistake of having a long bridge hand Ie:between the hand on the table and the cue ball the bigger the gap the more chance of error.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Ihave been shoting mainly 17-45 in four strands and 8,6 mm lead balls for a long time. I cannot count the numbers of pigeons and robins I have killed with this set. The last yesterday. Most hits were between 18-25 meters and each time it was an instant, trepassing, impressively fast, shot. Lately I started using four layes theragold and did some good hunting with them else if they don't gave be back the brutal force of the 1745.But I like theyr's very sweet drawing, I definetely think both are good for squirrels and rabbits too, as son as you charge them with a bigger (10-11 mm) lead ball. All you will loose is a small fraction of seped and flats trajectory, but still great impact to me.


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

you should try 2050 tubes they rock


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

2050 is more power than 1745 that's for sure as I've shot a few sets now made by dankung and myself. That tube is a hefty pull!!!

I've even compared the black and the Amber. I can't remember exactly how many shots I got on a set of 2050 Amber but it was around the 5000!

The black is not a shade of the amber in bandlife!

44 cal lead, no problem at all with 2050 if you can draw the band to their stretch.


----------

